# Road to Edisto...



## Redfoot NERD (Nov 29, 2010)

Coming south out of Charleston, SC is Rt. 17.. turning left aways out of town takes you onto a road that has a rear gate to an old plantation! 












Almost directly across from the gate is this old tree.. 











..and down the road on the right a number of swamps..






EVERYWHERE Signs!!!

Imagine what lurks in those waters???

NERD


----------



## coreyc (Nov 29, 2010)

Great pic's I like your new avatar they have such cute faces


----------



## Isa (Nov 29, 2010)

So beautiful pictures 
Lets just say, I would not go bare foot in those swamps


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Nov 29, 2010)

Moving over to the right you can see the front 'gate' to the mansion on the right -






[ be sure to hit *Click to view full size image* below pic and click again to see full size ]

Someone once commented they would like to get in there with a metal detector and a shovel - ( look at the trunks on those trees!!! ) -






Haven't been down that road for a couple years........................ much more than beautiful pictures Isa and all!

And my favorite "sunrise" pic on Edisto Island, SC -






NERD


----------



## Tom (Nov 29, 2010)

Very nice. Looks a lot like where we filmed "Jonah Hex" in Louisiana. Beautiful country.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Nov 29, 2010)

Incredible pictures!


----------



## jackrat (Nov 29, 2010)

Tom said:


> Very nice. Looks a lot like where we filmed "Jonah Hex" in Louisiana. Beautiful country.


Where was that filmed in La.?Those scenes look a lot like where I lived in the St Martainville-Breaux Bridge area.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 29, 2010)

I think you are purposely making me hate Michigan even more......


----------



## terryo (Nov 29, 2010)

It looks like "Raintree County". Beautiful in an weird sort of way.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 30, 2010)

Outstanding pictures.


----------

